# who else wonders why police wont enforce noise regs?



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

Just wondering why there is no enforcement of our muffler laws anymore. Tons of cars with rusted out and exhausts falling apart, kids with their big coffee can mufflers, and last but certainly not least....Harleys that you can hear from five miles away. Wouldn't it be nice to have a quiet day on the lake without all of the racket?


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I<VE always wonderd why they blast there sirens when going to a house break in??? lets the bad guys know there coming. I love our cops, just think they do some ?? things


----------



## Treebass227 (Jul 31, 2006)

Yeah, that's what we need, big brother regulating more of our lives. Good point! If those "other" people can't afford new mufflers, then they are obviously scum that do not deserve the privileges that you and I enjoy, like the ability to drive to work to feed their family. I say fry'em. 

As for Harleys, they are annoying, but some insist that it is for safety. I know it is difficult for some to understand other peoples feelings or point of view, but sometimes a little tolerance will help.

With all the issues facing society today, perhaps you could find something real to complain about. Just my opinion.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Sorry if my trucks to loud but I grew up during the days of hot rods and haven't grew out of it. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I don't have a problem with loud cycles because a lot of car don't watch for them. One of my first ones had air horns. Lots of people pulled out in front of me. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

The harley's are the worst. And it's been proven time and time again that the "loud pipes save lives" is a farce. These bikes are heard by cars in front of them....not behind or beside...where most of the bike/car collision crashes occur.

Cops will harrass the kids with their loud music and bass, which is loud, but doesn't rattle glass in homes and storefronts like the harleys...especially at 2:30am when they are drunk leaving the bars in the summer...doing donuts infront of the bar (Harley riders doing donuts, not cops eating donuts).

And I know some cars don't "watch for cyclists," but the cyclists need to ride like they have half a brain as well - especially with the distracted/cell phone talking/ 10 kids in the car SUV driving soccer moms hopped up on Starbucks.... (just an example folks..)


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

The ones that say loud pipes save lives are the same ones who will fight a helmet law tooth and nail. Just dont know why a bike with a motor the size of my lunch box needs to be heard from miles away. By the way I love racing and loud cars, even help work on a friends race car. Just dont think our public roads should sound like a race track night and day. And as far a "big brother" regulating our lives even more, the laws are already in place. I was asking why they are not enforced.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Trust me, when your profiled, or I mean, noticed as suspicious where your not supposed to be, they will pull the noise ordinance up as another reason to pull you over, LOL I think the Noise ord was put in place to keep barking dogs and lawnmowers quiet before 9 am and after 9 pm. 
Salmonid


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

What's next worries me. What if someone on portage lakes Feels my 2 stroke merc makes their peaceful lake sound like a race track. The 2 strokes are much more quiet and peaceful but unfortunately not in my budget. Everyone has different tolerance levels! I don't ride but must confess I do like the sound of a Harley when they do pass. Not nearly as noisy as bass tourney blasting of on a peaceful lake at say 7:00 am (love that sound also).


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

I dont know Salmonoid, in my town we have a muffler law for loud cars and bikes specifically. Still no answers why its not enforced...laziness? About the dogs, we dont need "big brother" telling our dogs when they can and can't bark do we?!? LOL


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I've been around harleys all my life. My father raced 1/4 mile and I remember the feel of the vibration from the exhaust when those bikes hit the line, rumbling me, shaking me, and then off they'd go. Maybe thats why almost all my bikes had open pipes, because I love that sound, that feeling of cracking open the throttle and racing off from a stoplight. After all thats why we ride, because we love too. But as a grow older I now have replaced my open pipes with screamin' eagle pipes, next best thing and I don't get pulled over anymore.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

My Harley is loud, and I've found that its a very effective tool for safety on the freeway. I've seen countless drivers attempt to cross over into my lane because they aren't paying attention. You can often see it coming, and I've found that pulling the clutch and cracking the throttle next to em wakes em up and keeps em from taking you out. Wayyy more effective than my horn.

Won't deny I love the sound all around, but I'm respectful and don't hot rod to create noise, nor ride through the neighborhood in the at 3am in first gear.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

i have loud exhaust because im a psuedo *******. i have two camaros, a 4x4 with straight duel exhaust and a bass boat yet i dont own a single lynard skynard t-shirt. crazy, i know but true. 

a sweet sounding ride with a nasty V8 is one of the greatest sounds in the world. not a big fan of a v twin though or those 4 bangers but i do understand their desire for noise.


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

Understood. Nobody likes the sound of a finely tuned engine more than me. On the other hand there's a time and a place for everything. People love fireworks and Top Fuel drag racing, but nobody wants it outside their window 24/7.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

To the biker noise guys, the noise is behind you and you aren't getting the full effect. Your thrill isn't my thrill.
I get a nice rumble to the pipes but an all out blast I could live without.
I work in a noisy environment so give me some quiet.


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

At the end of summer last year around my area they started cracking down on the bikes, cars, truck and stereos, I used to have the stereo that would scare the grandmas and rattle windows at one point had it hitting 165 dbs at 4000 watts had the straight piped exhaust, and could drag frame and put out a shower of sparks 100 foot behind my truck, the difference is there is no respect I had respect and would turn my stereo down at lights and wouldn't play it loud in plats and after 11 most don't care now.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

crappiedude said:


> To the biker noise guys, the noise is behind you and you aren't getting the full effect. Your thrill isn't my thrill.
> I get a nice rumble to the pipes but an all out blast I could live without.
> I work in a noisy environment so give me some quiet.


It's about respect. I got tired of the police cracking down on stereos that they could hear from 100' away but would let the bikes go by that you could hear coming for a good 5 minutes before arrival... I've found that a sprinkler that sprays across the road tends to keep them off my street at night when they leave the bar.


----------



## PolymerStew (Feb 17, 2009)

As far as why the police don't enforce the regs, my guess would be too many violators and too few police. If they really want to pull you over they'll site the noise as the reason, but for the most part they've got bigger fish to fry than stopping people for loud mufflers.

As long as we're complaining about noisy bikes, I'll say those people that wind their crotch rockets up to redline then throttle off and repeat that over and over are a real nuisance. I hear it all the time when I'm fishing out on Mogadore; bikes gunning it down 43 over the lake where they know the cops have nowhere to sit in ambush. Same thing when I'm sitting out on Summit lake with bikes running down 76.

But loud stereos really bug me. Stereos have volume knobs, exhaust pipes don't. Of course many of the people blasting stereos are attention whores trying to draw attention to themselves. My apartment is 12 stories up and I'll still get the windows rattling when the college kids drive past with their stereos booming. Or worse, when one decides to sit in the parking lot with it blasting. I thought the noise ordinance said you can get fined if your stereo is audible more than 75 ft away between 10 pm and 7 am; but again, not enough cops to bother with such piddly infractions.

Ultimately the only thing that will do away with things like that is if people show some consideration for how their actions affect other people. Fat chance of that happening in our "me-centric" society.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Our men and women in the law enforcement community have far more dire things to be concerned about. I'd rather them be out there looking for the true criminals and not wasting their time being concerned with every goofball that plays his/her music a little too loud or somebody riding a motorcycle with loud exaust pipes.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Just to minor of an issue for me to worry about, it may be annoying for a few seconds but then it is over. I have a very good friend that if he is driving in the left lane, (over the speed limit) and another car tries to pass on the right lane he speeds up. I just slow down and let them go, same thing. Don't worry be happy.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

leupy said:


> Just to minor of an issue for me to worry about, it may be annoying for a few seconds but then it is over. I have a very good friend that if he is driving in the left lane, (over the speed limit) and another car tries to pass on the right lane he speeds up. I just slow down and let them go, same thing. Don't worry be happy.


your friend might be the most annoying person on the road. does he have ANY clue that the left lane is for PASSING, not speeding? 

this is something that pisses me off to no end. sometimes i feel like im the only person out there that has a clue about driving laws.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

lordofthepunks said:


> your friend might be the most annoying person on the road. does he have ANY clue that the left lane is for PASSING, not speeding?
> 
> this is something that pisses me off to no end. sometimes i feel like im the only person out there that has a clue about driving laws.


Ah man! Same with me! Those guys make me come unglued!!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

As far as the noise goes if some one calls and complains,the Local LEO's will usually show up.In my area noise ordinance is 9pm to 9am. I was informed that my band couldn't play again or we would be fined if they were called again, only played around 5 or 6pm and kept the sound low.However the neighbor's could party all nite and as loud as they pleased.I called the Sheriff's office, told me they were too busy. New doughnut shop must have opened up. Now if I call I get the menu or call 911.


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

> Harleys, they are annoying, but some insist that it is for safety


Has anybody else ever noticed the ones with loud pipes, 99% of the time, almost never have a helmet on? I mean whats the point of drawing attention and when they look they can't see who you are?






> As long as we're complaining about noisy bikes, I'll say those people that wind their crotch rockets up to redline then throttle off and repeat that over and over are a real nuisance. I hear it all the time when I'm fishing out on Mogadore; bikes gunning it down 43 over the lake where they know the cops have nowhere to sit in ambush. Same thing when I'm sitting out on Summit lake with bikes running down 76.


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

I understand that police sometimes have bigger fish to fry, but where I live near a busy road there is no need for all the racket. The police, even upon request, do nothing about it. A lot of these loud rusted out cars are the same ones who dont bother registering their cars (cant pass Echeck) and probably dont bother with auto insurance. By the way most of the people I see in these junk cars are smoking a 6 dollar pack of cigarettes and talking on their cell phone. So money wise they could maintain their cars but they choose not to.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

If bikers with loud pipes were truely concerned with safety they would wear something other than black. What good is hearing you, if I can't see you? It's all just about getting attention.


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

The cops try to harass me for not having a muffler. Too bad my car came from the factory without one. Technically the turbocharger IS the muffler, says so in bold print in my owner's manual.

Thank you Dodge


----------



## dinkcatcher (Jul 4, 2009)

Land of what's left of our freedom, stop asking for more enforcement of stupid laws. Ten seconds and it's over, you'll be fine. As for speeding up to keep from being passed- that guy needs slapped 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

dinkcatcher said:


> Land of what's left of our freedom, stop asking for more enforcement of stupid laws. Ten seconds and it's over, you'll be fine. As for speeding up to keep from being passed- that guy needs slapped
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


Well said.

The police should be officers of the peace who are there to protect and serve. If a person is not infringing on the rights of others, there's no police business. It may be annoying, but annoying doesn't warrant police action.

The passing lane is the passing lane, no matter what the speed. If you aren't going faster than the car behind you, please move over.


----------



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

missionfishin said:


> Just wondering why there is no enforcement of our muffler laws anymore. Tons of cars with rusted out and exhausts falling apart, kids with their big coffee can mufflers, and last but certainly not least....Harleys that you can hear from five miles away. Wouldn't it be nice to have a quiet day on the lake without all of the racket?


I feel for ya...........I wanted to put mufflers on all my* guns*, but was told that it was illegal ??

They wanted to tax each muffler separately, require permits & paperwork for each gun which adds to the cost of each gun and which I would still have the cost of the mufflers too.

* (The nerve of them !!! I was just trying to be more considerate of others by silencing my weapons !)*

Guess I'll have to leave my guns straight piped...........sorry about the noise !

Fish


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

if a person is driving around in a "rusty", "ugly" ride with a loud muffler i am sure if they could afford it they would chose to not do so. odds are that person has a choice between keeping food on the table and worrying about what someone may think about them. 

i understand the need for those laws though, if not some people wouldnt give a crap and not have an incentive to get their vehicles fixed. the officer will have to make that call to ticket or not depending on the situation and weather there has been several warnings given. should a person get a ticket if their muffler falls off on the way home? of course not.

now the people who intentionally make "attention drawing" annoying noise like overly loud motorcycle exhaust, loud music, i have no sympathy for them when it comes to getting ticketed. i can understand a little noisy exhaust on motorcycles for safety reasons, but a lot of it is just overkill. all it is saying to me is how ignorant you are and how little self esteem you have.

and about "wearing black".... why not "hot pink" thats way more visible and much safer!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

missionfishin said:


> I understand that police sometimes have bigger fish to fry, but where I live near a busy road there is no need for all the racket. The police, even upon request, do nothing about it. A lot of these loud rusted out cars are the same ones who dont bother registering their cars (cant pass Echeck) and probably dont bother with auto insurance. By the way most of the people I see in these junk cars are smoking a 6 dollar pack of cigarettes and talking on their cell phone. So money wise they could maintain their cars but they choose not to.


That's one of the more asinine statements I've read on here in awhile. How in the world do you know that they aren't registering their vehicles? How in the world do you know that they don't have auto insurance? How in the world do you know that all of 'em can't pass the E-Check? (when Springfield had it, I knew of quite a few people that had cars that passed but still blew out some serious fumes) To me you're trying to sterotype certain people based upon what their vehicles look like which only makes you appear ignorant IMO. Unless you personally know each individual you're refering to then you haven't the faintest clue as to what you're talking about. That'd be like me saying that everyone that's driving a BMW around must all be rich, with million dollar homes, drinking imported coffee with their pinky fingers extended outward. That'd be pretty asinine on my part huh.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Fish_Heads said:


> I feel for ya...........I wanted to put mufflers on all my* guns*, but was told that it was illegal ??
> 
> They wanted to tax each muffler separately, require permits & paperwork for each gun which adds to the cost of each gun and which I would still have the cost of the mufflers too.
> 
> ...


LMAO, funniest post in this thread.


----------



## samiam (Jan 6, 2011)

I have a 98 escort with the strut tower totally shot, the gas gauge doesn't work, it has a dent in every panel, and the rear wheels are starting to pop thru the back seat, Do you really expect me to put on an exhaust? Cash for clunkers drove the price of use cars thru the roof. I will replace/ fix it when I can. Sorry if you had to hear my hoppty now get back in Volt and get the hell out of my hood!!!!!!! The is a dog barking 5 block away go cry about that. Time are tuff and 1/3 of my check goes to the feds.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I read a board with some Subaru tuners, and there's a choice between equal-length headers and unequal-length headers for the flat-4 engines. I forget which is which, but with one choice you get more growling noise, and with the other you get less sound but more power. Some people choose the noise.

I prefer a quiet ride, I don't want to advertise what I'm doing with the throttle.

Oh, and my Escort was a 1988-1/2 that gave 217K in 15 years, also rusted, but the stainless steel exhaust was all still original except for the cat which was a recall item back around 120K or so.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Muskarp said:


> If bikers with loud pipes were truely concerned with safety they would wear something other than black. What good is hearing you, if I can't see you? It's all just about getting attention.
> 
> 
> I wear the brightest orange helmet I could find, and a loud pipe on my streetpipe.. Maybe you shouldn't stereotype people...


----------



## jlieder (Jul 23, 2010)

Formal law enforcement cannot fix what is wrong. Most forms of social control are "informal," that is, people acting like responsible human beings and looking out for each other. We are sorely lacking in that.

All that racket is function of people who cannot fathom thinking about the interests of other people long enough to keep quiet...themselves, their music, their cars, their motorcycles, and their interpersonal relations.

Show me someone who is loud and seemingly oblivious to the need to "keep it down"and I will show you someone who is selfish and not properly socialized.

If you want to fix things, behave in a manner that respects other people. Then teach your kids to do the same. Be the solution.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Eric E said:


> I wear the brightest orange helmet I could find, and a loud pipe on my streetpipe.. Maybe you shouldn't stereotype people...


What color is your jacket? BTW-that's not a stereotype, it's reality! 99.9% of motorcyclists wear black.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

jlieder said:


> Formal law enforcement cannot fix what is wrong. Most forms of social control are "informal," that is, people acting like responsible human beings and looking out for each other. We are sorely lacking in that.
> 
> All that racket is function of people who cannot fathom thinking about the interests of other people long enough to keep quiet...themselves, their music, their cars, their motorcycles, and their interpersonal relations.
> 
> ...


this is complete b.s. the interest of other people? seriously? what harm am i causing by having loud exhaust? all i am doing is something different then your taste. how bout this, i dont like quiet cars. they are everywhere and i find them rather obnoxious, those peope cannot fathom the interest of me and others that like loud exhaust.

show me someone who is quiet and seemingly oblivious to the need to "make some noise" and i will show you someone who is backwards and not properly socialized.



if your head is not leaning against my exhaust pipe coming out of the 6.0 in my gmc truck, my 69 camaro, my z28 or my GTO then their is absolutely zero harm in having a nice sounding LOUD exhaust. and anybody who thinks otherwise should get a grip because last i checked, NOBODY cares what i think about their cars, why should you care about mine?


just absolute nonsense. calling someone out for their socialization skills based on what they like a car to sound like. 

show me someone who is willing to blatently insult a person and you have someone who is selfish and not properly socialized...


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Hard to find leather in blaze orange...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

ShakeDown said:


> Hard to find leather in blaze orange...


Not impossible though. Black is the choice to help convey the "bad boy" attitude.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

lordofthepunks said:


> this is complete b.s. the interest of other people? seriously? what harm am i causing by having loud exhaust? all i am doing is something different then your taste. how bout this, i dont like quiet cars. they are everywhere and i find them rather obnoxious, those peope cannot fathom the interest of me and others that like loud exhaust.
> 
> show me someone who is quiet and seemingly oblivious to the need to "make some noise" and i will show you someone who is backwards and not properly socialized.
> 
> ...


You could apply this same philosophy to your stance on proper use of the passing lane. Person A should not care how fast Person B is driving as they are not infringing on Person A. Person A may not appreciate how fast Person B is driving, but this is quite similar to Person A not appreciating throaty exhaust that Person B does.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

lordofthepunks said:


> this is complete b.s. the interest of other people? seriously? what harm am i causing by having loud exhaust? all i am doing is something different then your taste. how bout this, i dont like quiet cars. they are everywhere and i find them rather obnoxious, those peope cannot fathom the interest of me and others that like loud exhaust.
> 
> show me someone who is quiet and seemingly oblivious to the need to "make some noise" and i will show you someone who is backwards and not properly socialized.
> 
> ...


Quiet cars and motorcycles don't wake people up during the wee hours of the morning as they roll thru a town in the summer. Loud ones do. So, therefore, they are disturbing the peace, and if over xx decibles from yy feet, and a noise ordinance is present, breaking the law, and therefore the _responsibility_ of the police to remedy. In most small towns, the police are not busy tracking down murders, stopping rapists, nabbing burglers - they are there to uphold laws - and it is not up to them to pick and choose which ones to uphold. That would be like Johnny Welder telling his boss he only wants to weld x job and not y job because he feels it's not important. He would be fired...


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Bucket Mouth said:


> You could apply this same philosophy to your stance on proper use of the passing lane. Person A should not care how fast Person B is driving as they are not infringing on Person A. Person A may not appreciate how fast Person B is driving, but this is quite similar to Person A not appreciating throaty exhaust that Person B does.


i dont care how fast person A is driving or person B is driving. what i care about is someone clogging up the highway because they dont understand that the passing lane is for passing not riding. my loud exhaust does not cause accidents or roadrage, my loud exhaust is prob immensely quieter then any big rig on the road, my loud exhaust does not keep someone else from getting from point A to point B...


----------



## Canoerower (Jun 28, 2011)

Bikes are annoying the Harley's and crotch rockets. I live in town where people still actually cruise at night every night and it's loud till 2 in the morning. Just to many not enough cops, the engine revs of crotch rockets sound like it scream impugn dadadadouch bagggggg !!!! 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

sbreech said:


> Quiet cars and motorcycles don't wake people up during the wee hours of the morning as they roll thru a town in the summer. Loud ones do. So, therefore, they are disturbing the peace, and if over xx decibles from yy feet, and a noise ordinance is present, breaking the law, and therefore the _responsibility_ of the police to remedy. In most small towns, the police are not busy tracking down murders, stopping rapists, nabbing burglers - they are there to uphold laws - and it is not up to them to pick and choose which ones to uphold. That would be like Johnny Welder telling his boss he only wants to weld x job and not y job because he feels it's not important. He would be fired...


i dont disagree that if a law is in place it shouldnt be enforced. i am simply referring to the assumption that people with a loud car or truck are not "socialized" properly. its beyond retarded.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

lordofthepunks said:


> i dont disagree that if a law is in place it shouldnt be enforced. i am simply referring to the assumption that people with a loud car or truck are not "socialized" properly. its beyond retarded.


I didn't mean to aim that at you...sorry man. Just at loud vehicles. I may have misqouted. Someone earlier mentioned that cops shouldn't worry about loud bikes/cars/stereos/angry pimps.


----------



## jlieder (Jul 23, 2010)

this is complete b.s. the interest of other people? seriously? what harm am i causing by having loud exhaust? all i am doing is something different then your taste. how bout this, i dont like quiet cars. they are everywhere and i find them rather obnoxious, those peope cannot fathom the interest of me and others that like loud exhaust.

show me someone who is quiet and seemingly oblivious to the need to "make some noise" and i will show you someone who is backwards and not properly socialized.

if your head is not leaning against my exhaust pipe coming out of the 6.0 in my gmc truck, my 69 camaro, my z28 or my GTO then their is absolutely zero harm in having a nice sounding LOUD exhaust. and anybody who thinks otherwise should get a grip because last i checked, NOBODY cares what i think about their cars, why should you care about mine?



....Thanks lordofthepunks for your reply to my post. I re-read my post, and my tone could have been friendlier...sorry.

Now, let me get your point, OK. Are you arguing that there is no difference between "loud" and "quiet" exhausts in terms of the potential to impact the sensory perceptions of other people around you? Just matter of different tastes? If that is what you are arguing, I don't get it. There ARE physical and measureable differences between "loud" and "quiet" exhausts (or any other objects cabable of producing sound) in terms of the potential impact on other people's sensory perceptions (i.e hearing), isn't there? There is audible sound, and then there is quiet, right? One has the potential to be heard, and the other does not have the potential to be heard.

Please let me know what I am not getting about your point.


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

spfldbassguy said:


> That's one of the more asinine statements I've read on here in awhile. How in the world do you know that they aren't registering their vehicles? How in the world do you know that they don't have auto insurance? How in the world do you know that all of 'em can't pass the E-Check? (when Springfield had it, I knew of quite a few people that had cars that passed but still blew out some serious fumes) To me you're trying to sterotype certain people based upon what their vehicles look like which only makes you appear ignorant IMO. Unless you personally know each individual you're refering to then you haven't the faintest clue as to what you're talking about. That'd be like me saying that everyone that's driving a BMW around must all be rich, with million dollar homes, drinking imported coffee with their pinky fingers extended outward. That'd be pretty asinine on my part huh.



I'm just saying it would be pretty hard to pass Echeck with no exhaust coming out of the tailpipe and all of it blowing out of a hole by the Y-pipe. By the way my girlfriend worked with a girl who drove a car with no exhaust, other co-workers asked her if she was afraid of being pulled over. Her reply was that she didn't have a drivers license, no insurance, no registration, no nothing and wasnt afraid of being pulled over, heck she'd been driving for years like that. Hope she never runs into anybody!! I'm not trying to say that is typical for everybody that would be "asinine". I just stated that laws are already in place, why aren't they enforced. If their not going to enforce it maybe I'll take a sawzall to my trucks exhaust and drive down the road banging pots and pans together.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

jlieder said:


> ....Thanks lordofthepunks for your reply to my post. I re-read my post, and my tone could have been friendlier...sorry.
> 
> Now, let me get your point, OK. Are you arguing that there is no difference between "loud" and "quiet" exhausts in terms of the potential to impact the sensory perceptions of other people around you? Just matter of different tastes? If that is what you are arguing, I don't get it. There ARE physical and measureable differences between "loud" and "quiet" exhausts (or any other objects cabable of producing sound) in terms of the potential impact on other people's sensory perceptions (i.e hearing), isn't there? There is audible sound, and then there is quiet, right? One has the potential to be heard, and the other does not have the potential to be heard.
> 
> Please let me know what I am not getting about your point.


i was only being sarcastic. the point being that the exhaust on someones car has no relevence to their socialization. i happen to think i am well socialized. i get along with everyone who meets me, i have loads of freinds, i know how to treat people, im polite to those who are polite to me and im courtious to the general public. i also happen to love the sound of a V8 as does my wife who is pretty much just as easy to get along with. 

its one of the greatest sounds in the world.

i should also add that it had never even occured to me to be offended by anything loud. to eachs own, if your going to let something bother you like someone elses preferred exhaust set up then i cant imagine you ever being happy as there will always be something to get upset about. i say "you" just as an example, not really talking about you in particular...


----------



## dinkcatcher (Jul 4, 2009)

I wish lordofthepunks's loud exhaust could drown out the whining in this thread.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## jlieder (Jul 23, 2010)

lordofthepunks said:


> i was only being sarcastic. the point being that the exhaust on someones car has no relevence to their socialization. i happen to think i am well socialized. i get along with everyone who meets me, i have loads of freinds, i know how to treat people, im polite to those who are polite to me and im courtious to the general public. i also happen to love the sound of a V8 as does my wife who is pretty much just as easy to get along with.
> 
> its one of the greatest sounds in the world.
> 
> i should also add that it had never even occured to me to be offended by anything loud. to eachs own, if your going to let something bother you like someone elses preferred exhaust set up then i cant imagine you ever being happy as there will always be something to get upset about. i say "you" just as an example, not really talking about you in particular...



OK man, fair enough. I could have used a better term to make the point. This lounge stuff is rough...I gotta go back to reading up on fishing strategies. i got a lot to learn and catch up on before spring hits

Good Luck with the fishing!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Montagc...well of course I get out of the way, when it's an option. You're talking to a guy who's been hit HARD and lived to tell the tale. I've grown eyes in the back and sides of my head as a result, and actually look for it. Revving to grab attention of a spaced driver is sometimes the only option.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

lordofthepunks said:


> i have loud exhaust because im a psuedo *******. i have two camaros, a 4x4 with straight duel exhaust and a bass boat yet i dont own a single lynard skynard t-shirt. crazy, i know but true.
> 
> a sweet sounding ride with a nasty V8 is one of the greatest sounds in the world. not a big fan of a v twin though or those 4 bangers but i do understand their desire for noise.


psuedo? --Tim........................................................................................................................................


----------



## Keys Cotrtrell (Mar 25, 2010)

dinkcatcher said:


> I wish lordofthepunks's loud exhaust could drown out the whining in this thread.
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._




If i hit switch on my electric cutoffs and run from the long tubes it will. 

There is a time and a place i agree, late at night in a residental area as one of them. If i want to do that cruising down the strip with the sound of a warmed over V-8 rumbling from the headers puts the import guys in their place, and is a beautiful sound and if i see a cop i hit the switch (run from the mufflers) and watch him pass by. I do this in my muscle car because i can.... when your out an about YOUR IN PUBLIC....DEAL WITH IT!


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Muskarp said:


> What color is your jacket? BTW-that's not a stereotype, it's reality! 99.9% of motorcyclists wear black.


Blue......


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

dinkcatcher said:


> I wish lordofthepunks's loud exhaust could drown out the whining in this thread.
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


So you are whining about the whining?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

lordofthepunks said:


> i dont disagree that if a law is in place it shouldnt be enforced. i am simply referring to the assumption that people with a loud car or truck are not "socialized" properly. its beyond retarded.


 damn hillbillys......................


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

ezbite said:


> damn hillbillys......................


Hear where I am, the louder the truck, the bigger the Hillbilly is a goal, even ya old geezers round hear like em, guess its cause we r used to hearin tractors 24/7 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

No offense to some of you, but lighten up. First and foremost, one of the surest signs of spring/summer is the sound of loud pipes heading down the road. I enjoy a summer night with the window open and can certainly sleep through a Harley rumbling past my window. Secondly, it's completely ridiculous to me that THIS is the biggest problem any of us worry about. Believe it or not, bikers are NOT seen by most people and it is entirely sensible to be heard rather than hope to be seen.

I do not ride, nor will I ride, but I will always appreciate the desire of bikers to be heard. Contrary to the belief of many that bikers just WANT to be heard, nearly all of them know full well that they NEED to be heard. For those doing the complaining, recognize that bikers who are neither seen nor heard usually end up being hit. Complaining about the noise of their pipes is akin to telling a blind guy he can't have a seeing eye dog because you're afraid of dogs.

Bottom line, loud pipes actually DO save lives. As long as motorcycles are a legal form of transportation, it's absurd to think they should sound like a 4 cylinder 
Toyota on the road.

For me, even though I don't ride, I consider the sound of bikes and muscle cars a sign of summer on the horizon. I enjoy the noise, appreciate the noise, and think it's a sign of life in America. While I don't ride, I'm cool with the noise and think complaining about it is just someone looking for kids to get off their lawn. Ease up fellas. You sound ridiculous.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

jcustunner24 said:


> No offense to some of you, but lighten up. First and foremost, one of the surest signs of spring/summer is the sound of loud pipes heading down the road. I enjoy a summer night with the window open and can certainly sleep through a Harley rumbling past my window. Secondly, it's completely ridiculous to me that THIS is the biggest problem any of us worry about. Believe it or not, bikers are NOT seen by most people and it is entirely sensible to be heard rather than hope to be seen.
> 
> I do not ride, nor will I ride, but I will always appreciate the desire of bikers to be heard. Contrary to the belief of many that bikers just WANT to be heard, nearly all of them know full well that they NEED to be heard. For those doing the complaining, recognize that bikers who are neither seen nor heard usually end up being hit. Complaining about the noise of their pipes is akin to telling a blind guy he can't have a seeing eye dog because you're afraid of dogs.
> 
> ...


damn, for a Michigan fan, youre pretty wise.lol.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

I think you guys would like this


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

lordofthepunks said:


> this is complete b.s. the interest of other people? seriously? what harm am i causing by having loud exhaust? all i am doing is something different then your taste. how bout this, i dont like quiet cars. they are everywhere and i find them rather obnoxious, those peope cannot fathom the interest of me and others that like loud exhaust.
> 
> show me someone who is quiet and seemingly oblivious to the need to "make some noise" and i will show you someone who is backwards and not properly socialized.
> 
> ...


Ditto!!! Very well stated LOTP. Why is it that some people think they have the right to infringe upon others choice/taste in certain things? To me those that try to cram their choices/tastes down others throats are the people with the problem. Just because I like to be loud on occasion doesn't mean that I'm inconsiderate, socially unadjusted, or rude. What's rude to me is when other people tell me how I outta be living life.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

spfldbassguy said:


> Ditto!!! Very well stated LOTP. Why is it that some people think they have the right to infringe upon others choice/taste in certain things? This arguement can be used by people wanting less volume from passing vehicles as well. What right do you have to infringe on a persons hearing? To me those that try to cram their choices/tastes down others throats are the people with the problem. Just because I like to be loud on occasion doesn't mean that I'm inconsiderate, socially unadjusted, or rude. What's rude to me is when other people tell me how I outta be living life.


Are you saying we should be allowed to do whatever we want? Just like the gentleman driving the whistlemobile. Swerving down the road, running a stop sign. We wouldn't want to "infringe" on his "choice" of driving habits. Would we?


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

jcustunner24 said:


> Believe it or not, bikers are NOT seen by most people and it is entirely sensible to be heard rather than hope to be seen. Why is that? Does it have something to do with the colors they wear?
> 
> Complaining about the noise of their pipes is akin to telling a blind guy he can't have a seeing eye dog because you're afraid of dogs. Not even close. Give an example.
> 
> ...




I don't think anybody is complaing about all loud exhaust. But some are a bit excessive. I had a neighbor a few years ago that had a V-rod. He could never come down the road after 2:00 am with out cracking the throttle and revving it up in front of his garage before shutting it down.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

those loud bikes or car stereos with so much bass that they sound like shoes in a dryer don't bother me.you hear them and usually in 10 seconds or so they're gone.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Muskarp said:


> I don't think anybody is complaing about all loud exhaust. But some are a bit excessive. I had a neighbor a few years ago that had a V-rod. He could never come down the road after 2:00 am with out cracking the throttle and revving it up in front of his garage before shutting it down.


In your next condescending response, be accurate. It was four paragraphs.

I'm not going to get into a back and forth with you. My opinion is stated, yours is stated, restated, and then reiterated. I get it. You don't like your stereotype of bikers. Move along.


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

A lot of people have taken this in a direction it didn't need to go. There's been a lot of insinuated name calling based on whether you do or don't like loud exhausts. Nobody is calling for any new laws on this, as they are already in place. Just dont know why they aren't enforced.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

missionfishin said:


> A lot of people have taken this in a direction it didn't need to go. There's been a lot of insinuated name calling based on whether you do or don't like loud exhausts. Nobody is calling for any new laws on this, as they are already in place. Just dont know why they aren't enforced.


so just where did you expect this to go when you started this thread?? im actually suprised its been so civil this long..


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

montagc said:


> Standard February Thread on OGF, really. Cabin Fever is in full swing.


I second that.With gas nearing 4 bucks a gal. All we need is another gas or oil company thread started. But I am waiting for it


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

ezbite said:


> so just where did you expect this to go when you started this thread?? im actually suprised its been so civil this long..



Do you obeys the laws or not, simple as that? Not trying to pick fights, but some have gone about this all wrong.


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> I think you guys would like this
> The whistles go.... whoo whoo! - YouTube


Classic!!!. I managed to set that as one of the ringtones on my cell last month.

"You should be up makin breakfast" and "It's just fo decoration" are often repeated in this household.


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

Muskarp said:


> I don't think anybody is complaing about all loud exhaust. But some are a bit excessive. I had a neighbor a few years ago that had a V-rod. He could never come down the road after 2:00 am with out cracking the throttle and revving it up in front of his garage before shutting it down.



Somebody actually got it right. Congratulations Muskarp, Hard to believe others have had such a hard time with this.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

...before the thread gets locked, a singing Formula 1 car playing God Save the Queen:


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

FOSR said:


> ...before the thread gets locked, a singing Formula 1 car playing God Save the Queen:
> 
> Renault R25 Formula One singing engine - YouTube


I'm going to look for the MIDI port on my Optimax...


----------



## Biodude (Nov 5, 2004)

I tend to agree w/ the poster that said the guys w/ the loud pipes have socialization issues, lol. If you happen to take offense to that... oh well, deal w/ it I guess just like everyone has to deal w/ your noise. You should be able to understand that. A loud ride seems to be screaming " Look at me!!!! Look at me!!!! Varoom! Varoom! I have issues!!! Varoom! Varoom! I have a big truck/bike to make up for what I lack in daddy parts! Varoooommmm!!!!"
LMAO.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Muskarp said:


> Are you saying we should be allowed to do whatever we want? Just like the gentleman driving the whistlemobile. Swerving down the road, running a stop sign. We wouldn't want to "infringe" on his "choice" of driving habits. Would we?


Are you kidding me? People running stop signs are a danger to themselves, other vehicles, and pedestrians. Somebody on a Harley or someone driving a souped up hot rod with loud exaust aren't posing a danger to soceity IMO. The noise is there and then it's gone usually in a matter of seconds. When something someone chooses to do poses an actual danger to themselves and others then yes their choice should be infringed upon for the greater good of soceity. Loud pipes might be a nuisance to some and it might be the most beautiful sound to others but they don't pose an outright danger to others.

Well if you don't like the bikes/cars/trucks with loud exaust then you must certainly hate all the constant noise from construction vehicles, riding lawnmowers, kids screaming and hollerin while outside playing, etc, etc, etc. What about the noise that comes with the 4th of July, you wanna hate on that too and take it away from people? I mean after all the fireworks are loud. Maybe there's some people that really don't care for them and don't want to hear them. So should we stop all the fireworks because some find them to be noisy and infringes upon their hearing? They last alot longer than some people with loud exaust driving through town does.


----------



## samiam (Jan 6, 2011)

Biodude said:


> I tend to agree w/ the poster that said the guys w/ the loud pipes have socialization issues, lol. If you happen to take offense to that... oh well, deal w/ it I guess just like everyone has to deal w/ your noise. You should be able to understand that. A loud ride seems to be screaming " Look at me!!!! Look at me!!!! Varoom! Varoom! I have issues!!! Varoom! Varoom! I have a big truck/bike to make up for what I lack in daddy parts! Varoooommmm!!!!"
> LMAO.


All mine is screaming is I am BROKE really loud.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

missionfishin said:


> Somebody actually got it right. Congratulations Muskarp, Hard to believe others have had such a hard time with this.


That's your opinion and you're welcome to it just as the rest of us welcome to ours. What's hard to believe is that you started this thread and obviously thought the outcome was gonna be different.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Biodude said:


> A loud ride seems to be screaming " Look at me!!!! Look at me!!!! Varoom! Varoom! I have issues!!! Varoom! Varoom! I have a big truck/bike to make up for what I lack in daddy parts! Varoooommmm!!!!"
> LMAO.


How pathetic that sterotype is and thanks for keeping putting that nonsense out there. That just sealed the arguement, no more need to debate the issue. Case closed ya all!


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Biodude said:


> I tend to agree w/ the poster that said the guys w/ the loud pipes have socialization issues, lol. If you happen to take offense to that... oh well, deal w/ it I guess just like everyone has to deal w/ your noise. You should be able to understand that. A loud ride seems to be screaming " Look at me!!!! Look at me!!!! Varoom! Varoom! I have issues!!! Varoom! Varoom! I have a big truck/bike to make up for what I lack in daddy parts! Varoooommmm!!!!"
> LMAO.


This is exactly why I put dual exhaust on my truck, it helps with the pain ok.....leave me alone.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Biodude said:


> I tend to agree w/ the poster that said the guys w/ the loud pipes have socialization issues, lol. If you happen to take offense to that... oh well, deal w/ it I guess just like everyone has to deal w/ your noise. You should be able to understand that. A loud ride seems to be screaming " Look at me!!!! Look at me!!!! Varoom! Varoom! I have issues!!! Varoom! Varoom! I have a big truck/bike to make up for what I lack in daddy parts! Varoooommmm!!!!"
> LMAO.


Everyone has their vices, and not everyone does it for the same reasons. So because you listen to the gratefull dead does that mean you do illegal drugs, live in a vw van, and dress like a hippie?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Eric E said:


> Everyone has their vices, and not everyone does it for the same reasons. So because you listen to the gratefull dead does that mean you do illegal drugs, live in a vw van, and dress like a hippie?


Down by the river


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Okay I'm going to show a little mercy here and put a few of us out of our misery,,,,,,,,,thread closed.


----------

